# قاموس الكلمات (( معانى الكلمات ))



## فوزى وارث بطرس (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*معنى (( حبقوق ))
*
*اسم عبري معناه "يعانق"عناق" أو "احتضان"، أو ربما اسم نبات حدقة". نبي في يهوذا. وقد ربط بعض معلمي**اليهود  القدامى هذا الاسم مع القول "تحتضنين ابناً" (1مل 4: 16) وزعموا أن هذا  النبي كان ابن المرأة الشونمية . وتوجد كلمة مشابهة في الأشورية تطلق على  أحد نباتات الحدائق*​


----------



## فوزى وارث بطرس (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*معنى كلمة سليمان*

*Solomon*

*اسم  عبري معناه "رجل سلام" وهو ابن الملك داود الذي خلفه على عرش بنى إسرائيل ،  فكان أعظم ملك ، وقد ملك أربعين سنة . ومع أنه كان لديه ستة أخوة من أمهات  مختلفات وهم : أمنون ، كيلآب ، ابشالوم ، وادونيا ، وشفطيا ، يثرعام ، إلا  أن سليمان هو الذي ملك . وهو ابن بثشبع (1ملوك 1: 11) التي كانت زوجة  لأوريا الحثى . وقد أحب داود سليمان لأنه كان ابن زوجته المفضلة ، وأطلق  عليه اسم سليمان متمنياً له سلام بلا حرب ، ولكن الله أعطاه اسم يديديا أي  محبوب يهوه (2 صموئيل 12: 24 و 25) وكان شديد الذكاء واستوعب كل الدراسات  التي تلقاها غالباً على يد ناثان النبي ( 1 ملوك 4 : 32 -33 ) وكان داود قد  وعد بثشبع أن يملك ابنها سليمان على الشعب بعده ، وذلك بعد خيانة ابشالوم (  1 ملوك 1 : 17 ) وقد حاول أدونيا بن داود أن يأخذ الملك قبل وفاة والده ،  ولكنه فشل واسلم نفسه لسليمان (1 ملوك 1: 53) وهكذا صار سليمان وريث العرش  بدون منازع*​


----------



## فوزى وارث بطرس (23 نوفمبر 2011)

​​*إسرائيل *
*والذي معناه "مُصارع الله" أي** الشخص الذي يصارع من اجل الله**.*
*اسم أعطاه الرب إلى يعقوب بن اسحق ( تكوين 32: 28 – 29 ) وايضاً في سفر التكوين ( تكوين 35: 10 )*
*الأسم : كناية  عن الشخص  نفسه ، عن الله  كما في  ( مت 6: 9 ) أو المسيح*
*إسرائيل : الذي صارع مع الله . *
*ولفظ إسرائيل مكونة من كلمتين هما: "سرى**"**،**بمعنى غلب و"إيل" أي الإله أو الله**.* *في الآرامية كلمة آيل تعني الله . **كلمة إيلي تعني إلهي *
*إسرائيل كلمة **أطلقت على يعقوب لمصارعته ملاك الله لليلة كاملة، فلما اقترب الفجر أراد **الملاك أن يذهب فامسكه يعقوب واشترط بركته ، فقال بركتك أن يتغير اسمك من **يعقوب إلى إسرائيل ، والذي معناه "مُصارع الله" أي**الشخص الذي يصارع من اجل الله **.*


----------



## فوزى وارث بطرس (23 نوفمبر 2011)

​​*معنى كلمة إنجيل
*
*معناها  الخبر الطيب أو بشارة طيبة . وقد أوجز الإنجيل في يوحنا ( 3 : 16 ) بأن  الله أرسل ابنه الوحيد لخلاص البشر . والنقطة الرئيسية في الإنجيل كما بشر  به العظيم فى الرسل (بولس  الرسول ) هي . أن المسيح مات لأجل خطايانا وأنه  قام من بين الأموات . والكتاب المقدس  بعهديه القديم والجديد يؤلف وحدة لا  تتجزأ ولا تنفصل *

*فالقديم  أساس والجديد امتداد له وتكميل , ولو فصلنا أحدهما عن الآخر لما اكتملت  خطة الله للبشر . ومن يؤمن بالكتاب المقدس يؤمن به بعهديه معاً على أساس  أنه كلمة الله الموحى بها التي لم ولن تتبدل لأن الله هو هو أمساً واليوم  وإلى الأبد .*


----------



## فوزى وارث بطرس (23 نوفمبر 2011)

​*معنى كلمة إنجيل*

 *معناها  الخبر الطيب أو بشارة طيبة . وقد أوجز الإنجيل في يوحنا ( 3 : 16 ) بأن  الله أرسل ابنه الوحيد لخلاص البشر . والنقطة الرئيسية في الإنجيل كما بشر  به العظيم فى الرسل (بولس  الرسول ) هي . أن المسيح مات لأجل خطايانا وأنه  قام من بين الأموات . والكتاب المقدس  بعهديه القديم والجديد يؤلف وحدة لا  تتجزأ ولا تنفصل *

 *فالقديم  أساس والجديد امتداد له وتكميل , ولو فصلنا أحدهما عن الآخر لما اكتملت  خطة الله للبشر . ومن يؤمن بالكتاب المقدس يؤمن به بعهديه معاً على أساس  أنه كلمة الله الموحى بها التي لم ولن تتبدل لأن الله هو هو أمساً واليوم  وإلى الأبد .* 
​


----------



## فوزى وارث بطرس (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*معنى كلمة أقنوم *
*كلمة أقنوم** Hypostasis **باليونانية  هي هيبوستاسيس، وهى مكونة من مقطعين: هيبو وهى تعنى تحت، وستاسيس وتعنى  قائم أو واقف، وبهذا فإن كلمة هيبوستاسيس تعنى تحت القائم**.  ولاهوتيا معناها ما يقوم عليه الجوهر أو ما يقوم فيه الجوهر أو الطبيعة .  والأقنوم هو كائن حقيقي له شخصيته الخاصة به، وله إرادة، ولكنه واحد في  الجوهر والطبيعة مع الأقنومين الآخرين بغير إنفصال **.*
*والأقانيم الثلاثة هم الآب والابن والروح القدس :*
*فالآب هو الله من حيث الجوهر، وهو الأصل من حيث الأقنوم .*
*والابن هو الله من حيث الجوهر، وهو المولود من حيث الأقنوم . *
*والروح القدس هو الله من حيث الجوهر، وهو المنبثق من حيث الأقنوم**.*​


----------



## فوزى وارث بطرس (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*معنى إيليا 

 كلمة  عبرية معناها " إلهي هو يهوه " يناسب الأسم رسالته ، فقد اتسم بالشجاعة مع  الغيرة من أجل اللـــــه ، والصيغة اليونانية لهذا الأسم هي الياس وتستعمل  أحيانا في العربية ، وهو نبى عظيم عاش فى المملكة الشمالية فى النصف الأول  من القرن التاسع ق . م . ظهر بطريقة سرية ، لا نعرف شيئا عن أسرته ، نشأ  ايليا صبيا فى تلك البلاد كباقى الأولاد فى جيله ، ربما كان فى صباه يشتغل  برعاية الأعنام على تلك الجبال الجرداء ، وعندما صار رجلا كان يمتاز عن  سكان الأودية والسيول بقوة عضلاته ، وعباءته التى من وبر الأبل ، وطول  قامته واستقامتها ، وساعده المفتول ، وقوته البدنية التى مكنته من أن يسبق  الخيل فى المركبة الملكية .*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*تم الدمج والنقل
سلام ونعمه​*


----------

